
I work in tech and rent out rooms in my home - megamindbrian2
https://medium.com/@7a7a16a975d7/e0f55cb5808f
======
FearNotDaniel
This is a really nasty, cold-hearted piece of writing. I can see you've worked
hard at the style: it has that self-satisfied, superior-minded ring about it
that is so often found among the "columnists" of all those ghastly overstuffed
weekend newspapers and passes for "dry wit" among the modern-day chattering
classes. But really, are you proud of yourself for being so mocking and
judgmental towards all these people? Is that what they teach your wife in
church? I don't believe for a moment your opening claim that your desire to
rent out a room was motivated by an aversion to selfishness. You sound like a
deeply unpleasant person to me. I hope nobody I care about ever rents a room
from you.

~~~
megamindbrian2
I almost forgot, I added our friends from Saudi. Contrarily, I would love for
your friends to come stay with me so that I can take their money; despite
house self-righteous you make them sound.

------
miranda_rights
This could've been a hilarious piece if not written with such mean judgement.
It's hard to not read some of the descriptions as racist, such as 'I know many
of his “homies” are respectfully and cost effectively vegetarian'.

I think the moral of the story is, you guys should probably start doing
background checks before moving someone in.

~~~
megamindbrian2
Good advice. But then aren't we just as discriminatory as apartment complexes
that don't want the lower class filling their spaces with trash?

~~~
miranda_rights
I guess I'm not sure what you're referring to. Apartment complexes filter more
on credit score, while I was referring to criminal record background checks,
which were what you mentioned in your article. And if you really believed
that, why did you get background checks on your tenants after they had moved
out? That said, I don't especially believe most apartment complexes 'don't
want the lower class filling their spaces with trash' so I guess it's not
relevant.

